# Old credit card for Netflix



## wishbone (7 Apr 2014)

Hi there

I signed up for a Netflix free trial a year or more ago and didn't continue with the service.  I got another free trial email this month so decided to try it out again.  Whilst registering again I noticed that the credit card I provided the last time is not valid any more because I cancelled it and moved to a Tesco Credit Card.

So...what will happen if I don't cancel Netflix this time and they try to take money from a card that no longer exists???  Just curious really...

Wishbone


----------



## Squonk (7 Apr 2014)

Once they can't take out the money, you'll get a few email saying that your card is not valid, and then you'll be locked out of the system.


----------

